# Perhaps buying from a dealer is the way tho go



## 100734 (Aug 28, 2006)

Like many people I have been thinking of going to the US to buy my next RV. 
The downside are of course the problems of oversize vehicles when you get back and dealer back up.
The savings to be made are of course huge.

I decided to approach two of the biggest importers in this country for their thoughts.

My situation is that I want to buy new and keep the vehicle in the US for 12 months and then bring the new purchase back to the UK

Both dealers have agreed that I can buy through them but would need to collect the vehicle from the factory. Most importantly they say they will match any other US approved dealer price. I can pay in dollars. They will undertake the import when I want to bring the vehicle in and do the coversion at an agreed price.

Sounds a lot less risky than going it alone. Of course I doubt this option would work buying a second hand vehicle but for new buyers its worth considering


Dave


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Dave, 

I would be interested on what price you would pay overall via a UK dealer compared to what it would cost to buy and export yourself? 

Also what sort of reception will you get from the US dealers in rectifying any problems during that first year if you have bought via a UK dealer rarther than a US dealer?


----------



## 100734 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Mick,

From what I unstand it is common in the States to buy out of state and use any dealer close to home for warrenty. Much as we can do in this country with cars.

As to the price if they mean what they say by that they will match any US dealer for price, the purchase price should be the same as me just buying from over there.

Import and duties will still depend on your own personal circumstances. IE not resident in the UK for 12 months. RV owned abroad for qualifing period then theres no VAT or import duty.
Even if you cant qualify for non residency duty and vat will only be payable on the second hand value not the new value.

Still needs a lot of thinking about  

Dave


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Dave,

This will cost you your last posting but I am interested which UK dealers would allow you to buy through them?

We also wish to visit the US buy an RV then tour for 1,2 or more years before returning back to the UK with an RV that we will be able to register.

At the moment the BIG UK dealers appear to have the monopoly to do this ALL private importers get measured so I would be willing to buy through a UK dealer if the overall cost were close to what I could do it for.

If one of the dealers are Travelworld will they sell me a new Monaco Cayman 36PDQ for £73,400 ?

That is Lazydays in USA price -20% and $1.97 to £) Travelworlds UK price is £148,980


----------



## 100734 (Aug 28, 2006)

Mick,
Looks like I will have to subscribe now   

I think that you will have to speak to the dealers yourself. My way of thinking is that even if I pay a bit more than the cheapest quote in the US In the long term it will be worth it to know that I can bring it back relatively hassle free.

One of the dealers has quoted a ball park figure of $145K for a triple slide 34 ft pusher with a high spec. This was ball park but comperes with what I was looking at from the US dealers. Not Lazydays because they don't stock the vehicle I was looking at.

please E mail me [email protected] and I will tell you who I have spoken to.

Interestingly both are very concerned about the implications of having the vehicle measured and are having to change much more on the vehicles than they used to. One even has the vehicles laser measured for accuracy because it is that tight on the limit.

Dave


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Dave, 
I have e-mailed you and don't worry about that £10......it will be the best £10 you have ever spent


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Mick_P said:


> Dave,
> I have e-mailed you and don't worry about that £10......it will be the best £10 you have ever spent


 :lol: :lol: :lol: You silver tongued devil Mick :lol: :lol: 
Dave I think a lot of people will be very interested to find out how you get on mate... Please keep us posted......especially now you have dug deep for that tenner :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

kands said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: You silver tongued devil Mick :lol: :lol:


Keith,

You have to work very hard to get on Nuke's Xmas card list [-o< :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------

